# Looking for ex shipmates



## Mickdunn (Jan 23, 2013)

Good day all. Just looking for any blueys seamen out there from 1960s to 1965?


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
my late cousin was an Engineer with them in the early 60s, mainly on the Anchises, Bill Boyd from Newcastle upon Tyne.
Cheers.


----------



## Mickdunn (Jan 23, 2013)

*Shipmates*

Good mate I sailed on the old Anchises just a coast job. I think we went to Glasgow and Hamburg.it was only a 3 week trip.i was on deck, just checked my brief and it was from the 27-10-64 to the 17-11-64.i was asked to go deep sea in her but didn't.went on the Memnon becouse she was going to Australia.


----------

